# 3rd Annual Posten Open



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> Speed limits??
> 
> Mark


Not with this group Mark
Just try not to catch any foam on fire :lol:


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Not with this group Mark
> Just try not to catch any foam on fire :lol:


Or we could just have a speed limit for the ASA carrying card members.:evil:


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

kingfishcam said:


> Or we could just have a speed limit for the ASA carrying card members.:evil:


I'll leave my card at home then........:coolgleam

Mark


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Its gettin CLOSE:yikes:

I wonder if I have time to build a new bow...:evilsmile

JIM


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Weekend weather is shaping up to be perfect for the Open!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If I am in the area I will come up for this shoot. I don't know exactly what I have going on yet this weekend.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Any west-siders want to car pool tomorrow??

Please PM me.......

Mark


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I am not seeing a time for things to kick-off?? Show up any time??

THANKS!

Mark


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

What a RIOT!
Cam built a really nice course and you can tell they've put a lot of work into it.

Had a blast yesterday!
Great seein' some old friends and meeting some new.


----------

